# Are Black Women Ugly?



## Arnold (May 17, 2011)

*Are Black Women Ugly?   *






YouTube Video


----------



## blazeftp (May 17, 2011)

Tbh i don't find black woman that attractive.

I like white.
Love Woman from places like Spain Portugal Columbia...those types of places.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 17, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Got to say there is a very small few black woman i find attractive.
> But where i am from there aren't that many


 
Same here!!! - I find them absolutely disgusting....the majority are fat ass fucks, a LOUD mouth without a filter, they smell like a dumpster, they have 6 kids at age 25 w/ 4 different dads, they walk slow as fuck with an education of a 4 year old....god forbid they trying landing a job too.  They are walking pollution in my book!


----------



## blazeftp (May 17, 2011)

Think your stereotyping a little there Construction.


----------



## phosphor (May 17, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Think your stereotyping a little there Construction.


 
Sure, it's stereotyping and unfair to the 20% that do not fit the description, but I think he is refering to the majority.


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2011)

NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS!!!


They all smell, they are all fucking stupid.. they are all NIGGERS!


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2011)

Not only do all whites hate niggers, but even the niggers hate niggers... Come on ppl!! I think we are on to something here!


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 17, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Think your stereotyping a little there Construction.


 

Just my opinion, blaze.  Finding a normal black person is like finding a needle in a haystack....keep in mind, I live in Philly where they are walking trash on a daily basis.


----------



## jlacap (May 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS!!!
> 
> 
> They all smell, they are all fucking stupid.. they are all NIGGERS!




this kind of talk just goes to show how ignorant and uneducated you truly are!


----------



## minimal (May 17, 2011)

ya.. i dont find black girls attractive at all... love me some pink nipples!


----------



## jlacap (May 17, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Just my opinion, blaze.  Finding a normal black person is like finding a needle in a haystack....keep in mind, I live in Philly where they are walking trash on a daily basis.



define "normal".   in a sense, is anyone truly "normal".


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2011)

how about coffee with just the right amount of cream?


----------



## jlacap (May 17, 2011)

Prince said:


> how about coffee with just the right amount of cream?



no, b/c "just the right amount of cream" is different for everyone.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2011)

When a black woman's body fat get's even relatively low, her face starts to look like a man's. Not attractive.

Also, broad flat noses: not attractive.


----------



## blazeftp (May 17, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Just my opinion, blaze.  Finding a normal black person is like finding a needle in a haystack....keep in mind, I live in Philly where they are walking trash on a daily basis.





phosphor said:


> Sure, it's stereotyping and unfair to the 20% that do not fit the description, but I think he is refering to the majority.



lol.
I always knew it was that bad in the US.


I really can't think of any attractive black women.

Rhianna........


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> When a black woman's body fat get's even relatively low, her face starts to look like a man's. Not attractive.
> 
> Also, broad flat noses: not attractive.



agreed, but not if they're only half black.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

What about her?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

Her?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

This one?


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 17, 2011)

*HER!!!!*


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (May 17, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> *HER!!!!*




She's not even black.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2011)

Werd.  80% of them are fugly with huge asses, nappy/greasy hair, with absolutely no class and are dumb as rocks.  The most attractive "black" women are almost always half white (e.g. Haley Barry, Tyra Banks).  It's no surprise that when a brotha has a choice, he goes for white chicks.  Fuck niggers!


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



She needs a ring in her nose and big plate in her lower lip.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 17, 2011)

How about an OREO??  She looks fucking black to me!


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2011)

many black women are phenomenally beautiful. Will does a great job with this.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> She needs a ring in her nose and big plate in her lower lip.



I think she's beautiful.  I was trying to show a raw pic, you know, with out the processed hair and that stuff.  That look is the one that I find most appealing for black women.


----------



## Db52280 (May 17, 2011)

I personally do not find black women attractive, but I also feel the same way about asian women. There is trash in every race


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This one?



I wouldn't mind putting a little "white" in this one


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think she's beautiful. I was trying to show a raw pic, you know, with out the processed hair and that stuff. That look is the one that I find most appealing for black women.


 

U must be joking me, Cellar.......almost alien like


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2011)

I can understand niggers.  But, how can anyone not dig asian borads?


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

There are plenty of ugly ass white women....


Your wives and girlfriends for example.


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2011)

even watching some national geographic shows you see women that take your breath away with their beauty. no way they are half white. i'm from the era where being a super model was a big deal so sometimes i see these girls and immediately think "wow she could be a model" some of today's white models are freaky looking if you ask me. a lot of white women fit the description some of you are giving of unattractive black women. ever seen jerry springer? some really beuteeful white girls on there.  beauty is in the eye of the beholder i guess.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> There are plenty of ugly ass white women....
> 
> 
> Your wives and girlfriends for example.



  THIS !!!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 17, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> THIS !!!!!!!!



Thats not funny, he don't even know our wives or girlfriends.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> U must be joking me, Cellar.......almost alien like



Dude, look at her face.  Not the lack of hair.  Perfect skin and her eyes are beautiful.   


She reminds me of this girl I went to school with.  Strong, proud, intelligent and so full of culture.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I wouldn't mind putting a little "white" in this one



I don't want to tell you how to manage your life, but you probably shouldn't refer to it as "little."


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Dude, look at her face. Not the lack of hair. Perfect skin and her eyes are beautiful.
> 
> 
> She reminds me of this girl I went to school with. Strong, proud, intelligent and so full of culture.


 
OK, i agree....JUST her face minus the buzz cut is g2g in my book....perfect skin, but just can't get into them AT ALL.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 17, 2011)

Daddy likes the mocha-cheena. I'm all about the mixed chicks. It seems to bring out the best of all the races.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> There are plenty of ugly ass white women....
> 
> Your wives and girlfriends for example.



I know what you mean. With white women, you can't experience the joy of shaving off their mustaches and sideburns like you can with Hispanic women.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



If I had a Monte Carlo on 24's, I'd get a few of these.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I don't want to tell you how to manage your life, but you probably shouldn't refer to it as "little."



Thought of that as I was typing it but then said fuck it, My E-lifts are huge.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thought of that as I was typing it but then said fuck it, My E-lifts are huge.


----------



## easymoney (May 17, 2011)

That one in the purple looks like she's prepping for damn rap video. The one you find attractive CD, looks like you copied and pasted her from a National Geographic magazine. I know this is about black women but I think ALL black guys should go through a firearm course prior to owning a pistol. (A.) You can't lob bullets, (B.) By aiming sideways doesn't put more "death" in the shot, (C.) Use lazer sights so you can stop wounding all of those fuckers and causing us to pay more taxes to care for their cripple asses! If you want to wound 'em, go back to sling (nigger) sho(o)ts.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 17, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> daddy likes the mocha-cheena. I'm all about the mixed chicks. It seems to bring out the best of all the races.



+1


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I know what you mean. With white women, you can't experience the joy of shaving off their mustaches and sideburns like you can with Hispanic women.



After the mustache and sideburn is off its fair game


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> OK, i agree....JUST her face minus the buzz cut is g2g in my book....perfect skin, but just can't get into them AT ALL.



I'm happy with that.  If it's not your thing, that's cool.  



withoutrulers said:


> Daddy likes the mocha-cheena. I'm all about the mixed chicks. It seems to bring out the best of all the races.



I agree with this statement.


----------



## Radical (May 17, 2011)

Some blacks are ugly, some are beautiful, just like whites, latinas, asians, russians, germans, and so on.

But this thread is very ignorant overall, just like most which consist of paranoid, fucknut racists.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

easymoney said:


> That one in the purple looks like she's prepping for damn rap video. The one you find attractive CD, looks like you copied and pasted her from a National Geographic magazine. I know this is about black women but I think ALL black guys should go through a firearm course prior to owning a pistol. (A.) You can't lob bullets, (B.) By aiming sideways doesn't put more "death" in the shot, (C.) Use lazer sights so you can stop wounding all of those fuckers and causing us to pay more taxes to care for their cripple asses! If you want to wound 'em, go back to sling (nigger) sho(o)ts.



I was trying to post a wide variety of pics.  I didn't want them all to look the same as far as style goes.  And I posted the chick in the purple (I see her in blue) because of her body.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 17, 2011)

Radical said:


> Some blacks are ugly, some are beautiful, just like whites, latinas, asians, russians, germans, and so on.
> 
> But this thread is very ignorant overall, just like most which consist of paranoid, fucknut racists.




Keep this up, and I will continue to  positive rep you multiple times Mr. Radical .


----------



## sprayherup (May 17, 2011)

Yes, ugly and smell like cocoa butter.


----------



## sprayherup (May 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I can understand niggers. But, how can anyone not dig asian borads?


 
Panfaces?

They are useful. If you don't have a ironing board and need to iron a shirt you can just iron it on their asses.

GICH!


----------



## bulldogz (May 17, 2011)

some white chics are just plain and boring...I love me some latina and even light skin black honies...


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2011)

Black niggers are hideous on many levels.


When you start mixing whites with blacks or black with spics you you PRAY TO GOD they don't have that nigger hair or nigger nose or those nigger "I act like a man" attitudes.

Am I ignorant? Or Do I live in a nigger community??

Now go fuck yourself a dirty nigger.. I bet your dick doesn't get up without a splint


----------



## jlacap (May 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Black niggers are hideous on many levels.
> 
> 
> When you start mixing whites with blacks or black with spics you you PRAY TO GOD they don't have that nigger hair or nigger nose or those nigger "I act like a man" attitudes.
> ...



yes, you are ignorant.  if one says they are not ignorant they are lying, for it is impossible to be all knowing.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 17, 2011)

jlacap said:


> yes, you are ignorant.  if one says they are not ignorant they are lying, for it is impossible to be all knowing.




Shouldn't you be starting a thread asking how deep your g/f's pussy is?


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Black niggers are hideous on many levels.
> 
> 
> When you start mixing whites with blacks or black with spics you you PRAY TO GOD they don't have that nigger hair or nigger nose or those nigger "I act like a man" attitudes.
> ...


 

HAAAAA!!!!  You're not ignorant, just honest.......can't forget that long white T-shirt and flat brim MLB hat with the giant sticker!  They are worthless


----------



## TankZ71 (May 17, 2011)

I prefer Blond White Chicks that are Thick!


----------



## Aries1 (May 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Black niggers are hideous on many levels.
> 
> 
> When you start mixing whites with blacks or black with spics you you PRAY TO GOD they don't have that nigger hair or nigger nose or those nigger "I act like a man" attitudes.
> ...


rofl


----------



## KelJu (May 17, 2011)

Black women are like white redheads. Most are ugly, but the ones who are hot and un-fucking-believably hot.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 17, 2011)

I live in chicago and have for the last 20 years.  Maybe once a year I see a hot 100% black girl just walking down the street.  My girlfriend is 25% black but looks more spanish or south american, so im not bias.


----------



## blazeftp (May 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Dude, look at her face.  Not the lack of hair.  Perfect skin and her eyes are beautiful.
> 
> 
> She reminds me of this girl I went to school with.  Strong, proud, intelligent and so full of culture.



I agree.
She does look very nice.


But just not attracted to her.


----------



## Aries1 (May 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Black women are like white redheads. Most are ugly, but the ones who are hot and un-fucking-believably hot.


Nah, they're all ugly.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 17, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Sure, it's stereotyping and unfair to the 20% that do not fit the description, but I think he is refering to the majority.



Most white women are horrid too. The majority of the human race are ugly.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 17, 2011)

that guy in the video is the most out of shape person on the net.Or 2nd runner up


----------



## phosphor (May 17, 2011)

NO..






YES!





NO!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 17, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I agree.
> She does look very nice.
> 
> 
> But just not attracted to her.



That I understand.  I see good looking men all the time at my gym that I don't find particularly attractive.


----------



## lnvanry (May 17, 2011)

I've seen plenty of hot black women...I wouldn't say I especially attracted to them though.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 17, 2011)

Too many black guys with white girls these days. I try to return the favor as much as possible but that's just my game plan I'm all about offense


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

East african women are very attractive.


----------



## blazeftp (May 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That I understand.  I see good looking men all the time at my gym that I don't find particularly attractive.



Same here.
Some really attractive looking woman at the gym no interest.
See some that are OK in comparison but i am attracted to them...


----------



## antisocialcreep (May 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> There are plenty of ugly ass white women....
> 
> 
> Your wives and girlfriends for example.


that was a weak come back, total lack of thought and preparation.yes, there are alot of ugly ass white bitches, i have noticed alot of them fuck niggers because no white man will give them the time of day. although it shows ethnocentric bias, i dont not find negro women attractive. although i can admit there are a few half breeds that are attractive, i personally, wouldnt risk diluting my genetics.


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)




----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

^ 
Structurally beautiful, statuesque, symmetrical....Perhaps.
But i just cant get past the coal colored skin w/ bald head.

Dont get me wrong now...Id sink my junk balls deep in every orifice she possessed. As jerked and tan as i am, i would probably be a mutant albino in her eyes.


----------



## nova1970sb (May 22, 2011)

theres some good ones and bad ones, just like all races. tell me tyra banks in her day wasnt just drop dead gorgeous


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 22, 2011)

Perfection. Tyra once had it.


----------



## MDR (May 22, 2011)

Lot of great shots of beautiful black women in this thread.  I enjoyed the movie in particular.  When it STARTED with Halle Berry at # 10, I knew it was going to be good!  Thanks Curt.  Obviously, I think that black women can be incredibly sexy and hot, just like any other race.  There are beautiful women from every cultural background, IMHO.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


>



stunning photo shoot.


----------



## MDR (May 22, 2011)

Wow!  Stunning, just stunning.


----------



## cg89 (May 22, 2011)

personally not attracted to black women


----------



## dogsoldier (May 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What about her?



I have nothing against beautiful black women. When in college I dated a really nice black girl (imagine how that went, me first male to go to college, Sicilian immigrant parents back in the 1970's **WHEW**) and have had some fun times with black chicks over the years. This woman has a gorgeous face, but I really can't handle the nappy hair look. With that said, yea I would hit this, but it definitely be "go comb your hair first.  And make a sandwich on the way back."


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 27, 2011)

i am a black man. and i do not like black women.do to the fact they all have a smell down there,they all have a additude problem, they always quick to call the cops and say you did something when you didnt. but stacy dash omg!!! i would drink this womans bath water lol but i have never met one that i would date or settle down with.


----------



## sprayherup (May 27, 2011)

This thread is making me want to


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 27, 2011)

Niggers are niggers, regardless male or female. They are always bitchin about being in the US and treated unfairly. Go back to africa then fuck bags.


----------



## ROID (May 27, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Are Black Women Ugly?   *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The irony here makes me laugh.

Did your wife make you be facebook friends with me ?


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 27, 2011)

"At the end of the day if your a good person, good personality, honest person...i dont care if your purple"

Thats what ugly people say.


----------



## Aries1 (May 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That I understand.  I see good looking men all the time at my gym that I don't find particularly attractive.



Then this guy says...






blazeftp said:


> Same here.


nice...


----------



## sprayherup (May 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------

